# Firewood needed



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Been buying red oak from a guy for a few years and now can't get ahold of him. Thinking he went out of business. Any reputable firewood guys in Lake Jackson/Brazoria county area?


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

I have 20-30 big oak trees in Pearland you can cut down and use for fire wood, if that would help you out.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Man I appreciate it but looking for split/seasoned wood. That would take quite a while to season.


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

*trees*



c1 said:


> I have 20-30 big oak trees in Pearland you can cut down and use for fire wood, if that would help you out.


If you are serious, I know a guy that would be interested.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*Fire wood*

Have you tried Hatzell's (sp?) in Hitchcock? I have used them for a few years. On HWY 6 across from Galveston County Fairground. They have apple and cherry sometimes.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

I have found a guy down here in lower Brazoria County. I appreciate the help.


----------



## bayourunner (Jan 3, 2015)

*firewood*

If you still have the info to get in touch with the person in Brazoria I would like to know how to contact. I live in Freeport would be nice to find someone local:bounce:


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

c1 said:


> I have 20-30 big oak trees in Pearland you can cut down and use for fire wood, if that would help you out.


What kind of oak trees are they?


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Man I got wood from in January - 2015
Brazoria
Ward's Wood Service
Roger Ward
Home: 979-798-2126
Cell : 979-236-4574

Very good fire wood


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Deano5x on here has plenty


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Blue.dog said:


> Man I got wood from in January - 2015
> Brazoria
> Ward's Wood Service
> Roger Ward
> ...


Roger is an awesome guy with great prices. Only down fall is most of the time they are fresh cut/split. I'm talking about a 2-3 month seasoning time frame or less. He sells so much its hard for him to keep up.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

dbarham said:


> Deano5x on here has plenty


x2.


----------

